# Saskatraz queens



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Has anyone here had any experience with this line out of Canada. I see olivarez has breeders and sells queens mated with their drones. Always looking to bring new hardy stock into the area and wondered what fellow beeks think

Thanks!


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is the link from olivarez. Looks like they have been around for a few years.

https://www.ohbees.com/products/ohb-saskatraz-queens

Might be a good addition to the yard up here. Any Canadians have them?


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes , they show high hygienic behaviour. 
Typically dark bees, and run characteristics of dark bees, dynamite spring growth. 
As a beekeeper in Cali mentioned, not suited for the package Bee producers
If you follow some of Alberts work I think you'd be impressed. An evolving project worth supporting


----------



## lharder (Mar 21, 2015)

Daughters of Saskatraz queens (the ones mated in California originally) were tested in my yard and had mostly very good hygienic behaviour. I think my local queens with mediocre hygienic behaviour are doing better overall in a TF context. Time will tell if these beneficial traits start appearing in the local stock.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

I wanted some of these queens a few years ago and was told I needed to buy at least fifty, preferably 100' I could not gather that many adventuresome souls. Reports I got at that time were that the breeders were selected by commercial cooperators and tended to be fairly hot albeit productive bees. That was several years ago. 

As a cold country beekeeper, I admit to holding all things Canadian as the gold standard, but I wonder if shed wintered bees would translate as a value in selection for me. Granted that must matter for fugality and calmness. I look foreward to further conversation on them.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thanks for the information everyone I am thinking I will get some of these to use in production colonies and as drone mothers. Will report back later this year.


----------



## the doc (Mar 3, 2010)

One additional question is that i see they "We do not recommend grafting from any of the hybrid queens, no matter how good their performance"
http://www.saskatraz.com/pages/availability.htm

I am somewhat confused why they would say this. I understand that for breeding purposes these will be out crossed queens with the cali drones but why would one not raise some queens from a successful colony


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

What about natural superscedure?


----------

